# My cage is better than all the cages in the land!



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I win


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ahahah! Yes, but you win over everyone else at pet ownership in general ;P











Mine pales in comparison ;P When I'm ready for rats again I'm so getting that cage.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

holy crap!!!! those are some spoiled rats!!! theres one other member on here that has some killer homes that might give u a run for your money. I'm in no condition to take you on right now lol.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You must tell me of this person so I can see their setup


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wench!!...we will never catch up to you, even if we now have our own FN's!
*bows down in defeat*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

VERY COLORFUL!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

amazing! its beautiful!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow *steals cage* one thing tho how do u clean it out do u just wash the blankets? also dont your rats chew all the blankets? i got roobs a hammock and within 20mins it was nolonget a hammock it was a blanket lol


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I have tons and tons of towels/hammocks/blankets, so the fact that they sometimes chew them doesn't bother me. 

As for cleaning, I take out all the fabric/cloth/towel stuff, shake it out, and put it in the wash. Then I spray the cage down with a cleaning solution and just wipe it dry. I do that every other day.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

it must smell pretty bad and take up alot of washing time


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, my cage never smells. Why would it?

I like doing laundry, also.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

because the blankets would soake up the wee and hold it wear as cat litter and other things absorb it doesnt it cost alot to do that much washing?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Sure, the towels and stuff soak up the pee, but it doesn't smell at all. Maybe if I let the cage for for something like a week or more it'd start smelling, but I'm a clean freak. I find that using cloth/fabric instead of store-bought bedding actually makes for a MUCH nicer smelling cage 

It doesn't really cost a lot to do that much rat laundry. I don't really think about it at all.


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay, someone else who enjoys laundry! Ever since my mom taught me how to do laundry *cough*two months ago*cough* I do it everyday. I get clean hammocks and my favorite t shirts are never dirty.

-Caty


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I have no idea why I love doing laundry so much, but I do  I'm always going around trying to collect enough for a load. I think it just amuses me since I put something dirty in, and an hour and a half later, it's all dry and clean! I'm easily amused.


----------



## nerdchick (Feb 26, 2007)

I love when the laundry is all warm, I always make sure my ratties have a fresh warm hammock out of the dryer. They always get upset when the hammock gets cold again though. 

-Caty


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Mine go nuts when I give them all warm hammocks and towels from the dryer, especially during winter. They all pile into it like this:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

...and I thought I was the only "weird laundry lover" 

fallinstar, before I started using linens instead of "bedding".. there was always a faint smell. Now, I'm using towel liners and all linens.. except for the YN in the actual potty boxes.. I never have even the faintest smells in the rattie room.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow i thought that the towels wouldnt absorb i might have to try that


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Just remember... the towels you choose to use will be "rattie renovated" forever  I buy special towels just for my gang and have to replace them about every 3-6 months, depending on who chewed what... girls being more "busy" than my boys :roll:


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

lol i would have 2 buy the towels myself anyway cuz my mom goes mad if i use the wrong towel 2 dry d dog!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm constantly buying towels and blankets for the rats  I think I have 17 or 18 bath towels now for the big pans of the FN cage. It makes it so no towel is extremely chewed up. They all just have a hole here and there since I switch them out so often


----------



## Namo (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's as awesome cage! Mine's so wimpy in light of yours...


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

have a question about hamics i use to have 6 ferrets well i had to rehome them and found a hamic that i forgot to send with them so i put it in with the rats and they wouldnt even touch it.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of hammock is it? If it's a store bought one, most rats won't go near it since they're usually thin, flimsy, and not that warm.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my rats dont like the materal hammocks but they like the fleecy 1s


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Before I got into sewing my own, I honestly thought my rats hated hammocks. I'd buy them all sorts of different kinds from the pet store and the ratties would ignore them - I NEVER saw them in them. I started sewing my own hammocks 2 years ago, and haven't stopped since. My rats are utterly obsessed about hammocks (could you tell by the cage?  ). There are a great many hammock makers online that you can buy them from, including myself. Though, if you want something faster/locally, one store-bought hammock that nearly all rats love is the Comf-E-Cube by SuperPet. Another problem with pet store hammocks is they're a huge rip-off price wise. For a single-layer hammock made out of cotton, you're bound to pay about $10.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I was thinking about making my own for when I add that extra 3 foot topper. I wasn't sure if I wanted to make whole levels but maybe a few cornor ledges and just put hammocks and tunnels and stuff up instead. But whats the best material to use?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Bout how many ratties do youthink you could fit in the cage max?

I'm looking at buying that same model.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> I was thinking about making my own for when I add that extra 3 foot topper. I wasn't sure if I wanted to make whole levels but maybe a few cornor ledges and just put hammocks and tunnels and stuff up instead. But whats the best material to use?


I bought a yard of fleece from Walmart for $4.44 and it made 2 hammocks. I put them in the cages and the rats went in them immediately... and out, and in, and out... :lol: Eventually they got tired and curled up and went to sleep. I've never spent a better $5... it's sooo rewarding.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I should add, I went back to Walmart the following day and bought some more. :lol: Today, I made two more hammocks to use while I'm washing the ones I have in there now. They're really quick and easy to make, if you like making things.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well the cage is a little over 3 feet long, about 2 feet wide, and soon to be 4 feet tall.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Vixie, an FN can hold 12 rats maximum.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yaaaay! I'm all giddy and excited!

I just ordered the 141 model FN cage, it'll be here within the week....so excited! -dance-


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

your cage is amazing. 

i'm considering buying some hammocks from your site! they're very nice.


----------

